# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  Atatürk ve Hz. Muhammed

## axuliuma

Atatürk ve Hz. Muhammed etrafında birleşmek! .................Aslan Blut


Doğu Perinçek''in MHP ve Türkeş ve son olarak Türklük ile ilgili iddiaları üzerine, kulaktan dolma bilgilere sahip, okuma özürlü insanlar bana suçlamalar yöneltiyor! 
Ben Doğu Perinçek ile 9 yıl önce gazeteci olarak bir röportaj yaptım. Ne röportajmış yahu! 
Açıklamalarını, meslek ahlakı gereği yayınladım. Sonra Attila İlhan ile de röportaj yaptım ve bu ikisini, eklerle birlikte bir kitap haline getirdim. Orada ben de karşı taraf da kendi çizgisini savunmuştur! En küçük bir taviz yoktur. 
Ama yorum yapanların hiçbiri bu kitabı okumuş değil! 

*** 

Eylem birliğine gelince; üağlayan''daki Kıbrıs mitingi kastediliyorsa, o mitingi USİAD Başkanı Kemal üzden ile birlikte geliştirmiştik. Düzenlemeyi ise örgütlü bir güç olduğu için Türk-İş yapmıştı. Kamu-Sen, Türk Ocağı, Aydınlar Ocağı ve ülkü Ocakları başta olmak üzere bütün milliyetçi kuruluşlar desteklemişti. Zaten Nuri Gürgür ve Prof. Dr. Mustafa Erkal ile Kemal üzden''i telefonla tanıştırmış, gerisine karışmamıştım. Tertip komitesinde de yoktum ama arka planda vardım! 
Ulusal Kanal''daki tartışma programları kastediliyorsa, bunda hiçbir sakınca görmedim. Ben orada, Yeniçağ''daki köşemde ne yazıyorsam onları anlattım. Görüşlerimi o kanalın seyircisine da anlatma fırsatı buldum! 
Sonra, 2002 yılı sonuna doğru, seçimler sebebiyle iki ay kadar İstanbul dışında olacağım için programdan ayrıldım. Yerime Nihat üetinkaya geçtiği için artık devam etmedim. Ulusal Kanal''da ve Aydınlık''ta bana sorulmadan hakkımda ağır eleştiriler yapıldığı için bir daha hiçbir programa katılmadım. 
İstiklal Caddesi''ndeki eylem ise dönemin ülkü Ocakları Genel Başkanı ile üncü Gençlik Genel Başkanı''nın düzenlediği bir toplantıydı. Benim hiçbir dahlim yoktur! Zaten katılmadım da. 
Kızılelma koalisyonu sözünü bu mitingten sonra Radikal gazetesi kullandı. Benden de telefonla görüş aldılar ama böyle bir başlık atacaklarını elbette söylemediler! O sırada ben Erciyes kurultayındaydım. 
Ama "Kızılelma koalisyonu" diye hala bana sataşanlar var! "Yok böyle bir koalisyon, benim yaptığım bir gazetecilik olayı ve bir aydın girişimidir" diyorum; hala aynı terane! 
Kızılelma Türk''ün uzak hayalidir. Ne yapalım şimdi, Kızılelma kavramını terk mi edelim? 

*** 

Ama, Attila İlhan ile birlikte hareket ettik. Sadi Somuncuoğlu ve Necdet Sevinç ile birlikte "Bir millet uyanıyor" kitap dizisine katıldık. Kitaplarımız Türkiye''nin en büyük yayınevlerinden Bilgi Yayınevi tarafından basıldı. Farklı insanlara ulaştık. Fena mı yaptık?
Jeopolitik dergisini yazılarımla destekliyorum. Bunda da hiçbir sakınca görmüyorum. Derginin sahibi Yaşar Hacısalihoğlu, tanınmış bir aileden, Trabzonlu bir hemşehrim aynı zamanda. Orada Erol Manisalı, Alpaslan Işıklı gibi solcu aydınlarla birlikte yazıyoruz. Ne kötülük var bunda? 
Ben kefili değilim ki, Perinçek, MHP''ye, Türkeş''e ve Bahçeli''ye saldırınca veya son olarak Türklük ile ilgili bilinen iddialarını öne sürünce bana "Bak gördün mü?" deniliyor. Cevap vermek isteyen oldu da ben mi engelledim? 

*** 

Bu tartışmaları 9 yıl önce yapmıştık. Bana aynı sözleri 9 yıl önce söylemişti. Ben de cevap vermiştim. Kitabımda var! 9 yıl önceki konulara bir daha mı döneyim?
Ayrıca bu görüşmeler sonucu İşçi Partisi''ne katılan tek bir milliyetçi oldu mu? 
Ama İşçi Partililer bir tarafa genelde kendilerine ulusalcı diyenler, milliyetçi bir söylemi benimsedi, değil mi? üstelik Yeniçağ okuyorlar! Cumhuriyet okurları, Yeniçağ da okumaya başladı! Fena mı oldu? 
Ben soldaki insanlara, kendi şahsımda milliyetçiliği anlattım! Bunda ne kötülük var? Bırakın solcular da milliyetçi olsun. Milliyetçi olmak, sadece bizim tekelimizde midir? Milliyetçi adam, bütün vatandaşlarının milliyetçi olmasını ister! 
Sonra ben hiçbir siyasi kuruluşun temsilcisi değilim, sözcüsü değilim. Bağımsız bir gazeteciyim. Yanlış bile yapsam bu benim yanlışımdır. Kimseyi bağlamaz. Niçin bu kadar panik yapılıyor? 
Bir önceki Amerikan Büyükelçisi''nin "Türkiye''de sol ile sağ arasındaki milli eksenli yakınlaşmayı durdurmak" şeklindeki operasyonuna engel olduk diye mi? 
Edelman başaramadı, Amerika''dan "ölseler bir araya gelmeyecek adamlar bir araya geliyor" diyerek ulusalcılığın aşılması gerektiğini öne süren zat mı rahatsız yoksa? 
Asıl sebep bu değil mi? 
E ne yapalım, bizim Papa ile Patrik ile papaz ile haham ile bir ortak tarafımız yok? 
"Hz. İsa etrafında bütünleşelim" de demiyoruz. "Bu ülkenin insanları olarak, milli duyarlılıkta Atatürk etrafında, dini duyarlılıkta da Hz. Muhammed etrafında birleşelim" diyoruz hepsi bu!

----------

